# Goodbye, Skip



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have lived in the Atlanta area for 15 years, grew up listening to the Braves on WSB while I lived in the mountains and followed them my entire USAF career. Through it all Skip Carey provided the soundtrack to my Summers. While he had a nasally voice and a very dry wit, he could always be counted upon to deliver the truth. At times he was a bit of a "Homer" but we forgave that.

Skip Carey

It's funny. You never realize how much a person gets inside your head...

Reverie


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Reverie said:


> I have lived in the Atlanta area for 15 years, grew up listening to the Braves on WSB while I lived in the mountains and followed them my entire USAF career. Through it all Skip Carey provided the soundtrack to my Summers. While he had a nasally voice and a very dry wit, he could always be counted upon to deliver the truth. At times he was a bit of a "Homer" but we forgave that.
> 
> Skip Carey
> 
> ...


RIP Skip....

From a fellow baseball fan.....


----------



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

It is weird how many memories an announcer can bring back. Mine was Jack Buck of the StL Cardinals and there are still times when I can hear his voice while I am watching a game. It defitinely reminds me of my childhood when I had no worries and dreamed that I one day would be the one hitting the game winning home run......


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Baseball fans everywhere morn the loss of Skip. I remember his dad broadcasting some of the TV for the 1968 World Series. (Holy Cow!)

My childhood favorite Radio baseball play-by-play announcer is Ernie Harwell. Ernie could make you feel like you were there. I could visualize the Tiger game through Ernie's eyes and voice.

1968 was the year of the Tiger. I was a senior in high school. I skipped school in April to attend the second game of the season. Tigers won 4-3 on a pinch hit home run by Gates Brown in the bottom of the ninth. What a game! They went on to win the World Series that year.

It's too bad baseball has become so obsessed about money. There is no loyalty anymore, and it's hard to maintain interest in a team when the players are constantly changing teams. However, because of my childhood memories, baseball will always be the national pastime for me.

God Speed Skip. Say hi to your dad for us.

Dan


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Rip skip, I too am a baseball nut and its a shame that his braves have fallen this year. But i'm sure he is up there with harry rooting for the cubies.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Back in the '80s the Braves were about as consistently an awful team as ever was and Skip had to keep us entertained. Even then he would let his humor come through. I remember at the beginning of some meaningless game, deep in a meaningless and lost season, Skip started a broadcast by announcing "Like lambs being lead to the slaughter, the Braves are taking the field." That was hilarious...

Reverie


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

3LEES said:


> My childhood favorite Radio baseball play-by-play announcer is Ernie Harwell. Ernie could make you feel like you were there. I could visualize the Tiger game through Ernie's eyes and voice.


X2. Summers growing up meant listening to Ernie Harwell on the radio broadcasting Tigers baseball, first with Ray Lane, and then with Paul Carey.







I still hear Ernie's voice making the calls on big plays almost every Tigers game I watch or listen to.

I'm sure Atlanta Braves fans have similar memories/feelings about Skip Caray. RIP Skip, you will be missed.


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

This is a topic near to my heart. I also grew up listening to Ernie Harwell and the gang and was a big Tigers' fan. But eventually we moved south and, since it's pretty hard to get Tigers' games broadcasts here, I started following the Braves. Our family will miss Skip's play-by-play for sure.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

I wasn't much of a sleeper when I was young.....not much different now. Spent many a night with my ear glued to a small transistor to the am station while Skip and and guys walked me through a game.
RIP


----------

